# ADM Dairy pellet users - ?



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

I found a supplier in a tiny little town near us that carries strictly ADM feeds and their own mixes. I ordered in a couple bags of the ADM 16% Dairy pellets for the girls and a bag of 16% Meat pellets for the kids and boys. 

The meat goat pellets are "normal" pellet size but the dairy goat pellets say "mini pellets" on the tag and they are the itty bitty pellets like chicken feed is. Is that how small your dairy pellets are as well? 

They seem to like them and they aren't full of fines like the other brand I purchased a few weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

That is what size mine are here. I think my ADM DGP are actually milled somewhere in north GA though. 
Also, my ADM medicated pellets are 18%....and are small too.

I think you'll like this feed. I have only used it about 3 years....but other family members have been using it several years......we/they have had very few complaints about it. 

We've had nearly no bloat problems ever on this feed. The girls seem to milk well. And our milk usually taste as good as it gets.....and I've fed it to Nubi's, Nigi's, and now Alpines.

Whim


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I also have the pellets and they are small, my girls like them and they milk well on them.. 
Barb


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

We use the 16% DGP also. Yes, ours are small...but I don't know I would call the pellets as small as chicken feed. Course I am not sure how big chicken feed pellets are  Definitely smaller than the all stock pellets we use. 
Our girls really like the feed- we top dress it (1 lb) over their alfalfa pellets(1.5 lb) twice a day on the milk stand.


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

Can any of you tell me what you are paying for your ADM? My feed store is an ADM supplier. He would have to order it in for me and before I go to the trouble I need to do some calculating.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

2 weeks ago.....$11.10 per 50# bag.

Whim


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't remember the exact price on mine, but I think it's $9 something. I'll have to look at a feed tag to see if it says "mini-pellets" or not. We are feeding the 16% Dairy Goat Power pellet, and like it very much.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Can you get a feed tag on this product? would love to know what is in it. I'm glad to hear that there are those who have been using it for an extended period of time and found good results. I'm leary when they say since last laction...etc...cuz' the amount of milk the does produce are different each lactation based on age and number of kids.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I tried pulling up their website to copy a feed tag, but it seems to be down right now......but you can go there later, and should be able to see all their feed tags.....or at least that's the way it used to be.

Whim


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

I just started using the ADM and love it so far. I pay $10.95 for a bag of 16% DGP, and 12.95 for 18% medicated MG for the kids. The pellets are small, but easy to feed and everybody loves them here :+)


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

I use ADM, I pay $9.75 for the DGP and 12.50 for the 18% meat goat pellet.

Terry


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I was just suprised to see such small pellets. But they seem like good quality and don't have all the "fines" (not dusty like alf. pellets, but like crushed pellets or exactly like someone took a bag of pellets, took out about 15 lbs and added that much Diamond V yeast in it as that's the exact consistancy) that the Prince goat pellet brand had.

And yes, the "mini pellets" is exactly the same pellet size as poultry feed pellets.

I paid $12.10 per bag of DGP and $10.50 for 16% MGP.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

From the feed tag:
Crude protein: min 16%
Crude fat: min 2%
Crude fiber: max 7.5%
Calcium: min 0.65% max 1.15%
Phosphorus: min 0.45%
Salt: min 0.25% max 0.75%
Copper: min 25 ppm max 35 ppm
Selenium: min 0.3 ppm
Vit A: min 8000 IU per pound

Ingred:
Processed grain by-products, grain products, molasses products, roughage products, plant protein products, calcium carbonate, lignin sulfonate, salt, forage products, extracted citric acid presscake, monocalcium phosphate, dicalcium phosphate, thaimine mononitrate, zinc amino acid complex, magnesium oxide, ferrous sulfate, cobalt carbonate, copper sulfate, sodium propionate, calcium iodate, manganous oxide, manganese sulfate, zinc oxide, zinc sulfate, calcium sulfate, mineral oil, sodium selenite, Vit A supplement, Vit D3 supplement, Vit E supplement.


They also offer a 36% concentrate for using mixed with grains, but I don't have a feed label for that.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Be aware that this product is 10 percent molasses. IF you have copper problems and are not bolusing the iron level will cause more copper blockage.
They do however test for aflatonxins on each batch of feed so that is nice.

L~


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

My feed store is ordering me in 10 bags at $12 a bag. I sure hope the does like it better than what I have them on. I am also hoping for less waste. I will let you know how things go. The web site said 1 lb for 3 lbs milk. Right now I'm getting aout 2 lbs from 1lb of milk. Is anybody else getting those kind of results from ADM?


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I have does eating 4lbs of feed a day giving 14lbs of milk and maintaining body condition.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Dacaree said:


> My feed store is ordering me in 10 bags at $12 a bag. I sure hope the does like it better than what I have them on. I am also hoping for less waste. I will let you know how things go. The web site said 1 lb for 3 lbs milk. Right now I'm getting aout 2 lbs from 1lb of milk. Is anybody else getting those kind of results from ADM?


Hmmm....we feed 2.5 lbs per day for our La Mancha grade who gives 10-11 pounds per day. Our FF Alpine who gives 9 pounds milk per day eats about 2 pounds per day. So no, I have found they do not need the 1 lb of grain for maint plus 1 lb of grain for every 3 lbs produced...course keep in mind, we feed alfalfa pellets 3 lb/head per day and lots of red clover hay with pasture. If we were feeding a grass hay, I would expect they would need a bit more concentrate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

I still pay $11.10 a 50# bag for ADM DGP....and I still like it.....and I don't have any qualms with anyone that don't.

Whim


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I think the adm has a bunch of molases in it (sulfur interferes with copper assimilation) and soy...I don't like soy...I wish there was a vitamin you give the goats daily that would cover everything that feeding whole grains does not cover. Does anyone have any info. on brewer's yeast usage in Dairy goats? So now we have two inventions that are needed: pregnancy sticks (urine) for goats and an oral vitamin or better yet like a flinstones preferably ones that taste like the vitamin c tablets they love soooo much.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I mix brewer's yeast 1:4 in their minerals. So far I have not seen a noticeable difference in looks or production, but I know a lot of people use it.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Beth...my deal is they have not been eating their minerals  They love the horse's mineral though...junk...way low copper too much iron, etc. do others top dress it or what?


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, mine don't eat much of it either. Honestly they eat it better with the yeast than without. But since my mineral is also mixed into my grain, and they don't have access to any other mineral, AND they look good, I don't worry about it. Your horse mineral may have molasses or less salt in it and that may be why they eat it. I would try to keep them out of it if at all possible.


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

I have discovered that I can get the ADM at a feed dealer just 5 miles from my place! Ordered a bag of the 16% dairy and the 18% medicated for kids. Got it yesterday and they went nuts for it. Price was $9.75 for meat goat, and $9.39 for the dairy. I have been using US feeds for the past few years, milkers clean that up well, but the kids pick through theirs, eating only the corn and leaving the rest. These pellets will be the way to go for the kids, will maybe mix the ADM with the US for the milkers for awhile & see how it goes. None of my goats seem to touch mineral either. I have some red mineral from Hoeggers, and got a bit of grey horse mineral, they don't like either. Will need to search for something better.


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay so having decided these ADM pellets are good stuff, and the goats like them, I get more bags today, and they are not the mini pellets, they are big pellets....is the pellet size at the discretion of wherever they are milled at? The goats ate them, just was wondering about the size.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

If it's that good I think I'll make a trip to TN for some. The alfalfa pellets sold in this area are soooo dusty, poor quality, the hay...even worse. I just miss good alfalfa, whether hay or pellets. :sniffle


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

My ADM dairy pellets are the larger ones...not sure it makes any difference.


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

My milker cleaned up every speck of the small pellets, she does not clean up these larger ones, also the kids are leaving some also. sigh.....such finicky animals.


----------

